# Choosing an IP KVM switch



## rihad (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi, folks. As this is a new area for me, which IP KVM switch can safely be used with FreeBSD on Dell PowerEdge 2850/2950? I've found a link to this site on the FreeBSD Commercial Vendors page, but I'm not sure which one will work. Will they work through USB? Do I need to buy anything extra to connect them together? What we need is remote keyboard/monitor, and ability to turn the PC off/on as if by pressing the power button.

Thanks.


----------



## aragon (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds like IPMI can do what you need...


----------



## rihad (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks. Then what are IP KVMs for? I thought you could just hook the PCs into the switch through USB or something, and remote screen/keyboard would just work, no? Not all our servers are Dells, some are Intel. Which is easier to buy/get working on a number of adjacent servers of varying models, IP KVM or IPMI?


----------



## amitabh (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, that's what the IP KVM are for. IP KVM / and or IPMI will in most cases work on any OS installed on the server, though the viewer might be Windows only. I would suggest going in for an external multi port IP/KVM as you would get the benefit of single viewer for all your servers.

Raritan / ATEN / Lantronix are some of the brands that come to mind. Used all three of them and all of them have been fine. Just make sure you get a model which supports remote media mounting.


----------



## rihad (Jan 7, 2012)

amitabh said:
			
		

> Raritan / ATEN / Lantronix are some of the brands that come to mind. Used all three of them and all of them have been fine. Just make sure you get a model which supports remote media mounting.


This 8-port Raritan looks fine: http://www.kvm-switches-online.com/dlx-108.html
How does it connect to the PC? One important thing: will I be able to log in remotely and see whatever the PC wrote on the screen, like panic messages right before it died off? Does it cache the info captured but not yet viewed?


----------



## brianc (Jan 7, 2012)

We use a Dell 2161DS-2 and works well for us. We use for Dells and non Dells... The software to view can be used with FreeBSD under Linux compat.


----------



## amitabh (Jan 8, 2012)

rihad said:
			
		

> This 8-port Raritan looks fine: http://www.kvm-switches-online.com/dlx-108.html
> How does it connect to the PC? One important thing: will I be able to log in remotely and see whatever the PC wrote on the screen, like panic messages right before it died off? Does it cache the info captured but not yet viewed?



I have not used the model, but should be good enough. As a side note, remember that the connector cable are sold separately. You need to connect the video mouse and keyboard of the server to the connector cable set, which then gets attached to the IP/KVM switch through a cat5 (at least it looks like it) cable. From what I understand, no it does not cache any info. It just displays what is there currently on the screen.


----------



## rihad (Jan 8, 2012)

amitabh said:
			
		

> I have not used the model, but should be good enough. As a side note, remember that the connector cable are sold separately. You need to connect the video mouse and keyboard of the server to the connector cable set, which then gets attached to the IP/KVM switch through a cat5 (at least it looks like it) cable. From what I understand, no it does not cache any info. It just displays what is there currently on the screen.



Yeah, that's roughly what I meant, the last screenful of info. If it does mimick real hardware you can probably use Scroll Lock to scroll back as well.

Do we still need the connector cable set if all we want is remote access? It's no problem hooking up keyboard/mouse to the real PCs (i.e. we don't require an ordinary KVM). Thank you so much for the info! You really helped.


----------



## amitabh (Jan 8, 2012)

rihad said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's roughly what I meant, the last screenful of info. If it does mimick real hardware you can probably use Scroll Lock to scroll back as well.
> 
> Do we still need the connector cable set if all we want is remote access? It's no problem hooking up keyboard/mouse to the real PCs (i.e. we don't require an ordinary KVM). Thank you so much for the info! You really helped.



Yes, you will need the connector cable/unit for remote access.


----------



## Jesper (Jan 9, 2012)

You will need to connect KVM dongles to all Cat5 based KVM switches. 
We have been using IP KVMs from Raritan, Minicom and Avocent, but in terms of remote performance the smart 216IP is clearly our favorite due to its remote power control capabilities and price.


----------

